# Bitter & Twisted 2009



## Pollux (20/9/09)

Over the last week I have managed to convince the wife that her parent's offer of taking our daughter for the weekend so we can have a weekend away should not be wasted and we should hit up the Bitter and Twisted this year at Maitland.....


We have our hotel booked, roughly 900m away from the gaol 


So, seeing as though no-one else seems to have started a thread, who's heading there this year? Would love to meet up with a few fellow brewers. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## /// (20/9/09)

Rocks Brewing will be there - Pale and Red Ale!

Scotty


----------



## Phrak (20/9/09)

Would love to make it. Missed the last one due to a prior engagement 

When's this years on?


----------



## Pollux (20/9/09)

7th and 8th of November


Website


----------



## schooey (20/9/09)

Hey Scotty,

Enjoyed your Bulli Black at Bathurst last weekend... a great drop. I did have a little giggle with Les later in the night when a punter at the bar got a schooner of it, tasted it and prompty proclaimed "It needs sumthin;.....whack a dash of New in it will ya..." got it back, licked the lips and said "Friggin' bewdyful"


----------



## /// (20/9/09)

schooey said:


> Hey Scotty,
> 
> Enjoyed your Bulli Black at Bathurst last weekend... a great drop. I did have a little giggle with Les later in the night when a punter at the bar got a schooner of it, tasted it and prompty proclaimed "It needs sumthin;.....whack a dash of New in it will ya..." got it back, licked the lips and said "Friggin' bewdyful"



I dont know quite what to say ....


----------



## O'Henry (20/9/09)

I'll be there with JonnyAnchovy. Would be happy to meet up with some fellow brewers, though I doubt there will be a shortage...


----------



## Brewman_ (21/9/09)

Will be there for sure, at least one day maybe two.

Looking forward to meeting some of you.

Fear_n_Loath.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/9/09)

I'll be there with the missus and brother in law 

Cheers


----------



## Trent (21/9/09)

I'll see if I an find the time to poke my head in....


----------



## shmick (21/9/09)

Should be but not sure about both days this year.


----------



## devo (21/9/09)

Does this still have a brew comp going on? Can't see anything mentioned on the site??


----------



## Sammus (21/9/09)

I'll be there.

devo I brough this up here a little while ago - apparently there wasn't even officially one last year. On the phone they said there isn't one this year either, but there could be something small and unofficial again - havent heard anything yet.


----------



## devo (21/9/09)

cheers sammus.


----------



## O'Henry (22/9/09)

Sammus said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> devo I brough this up here a little while ago - apparently there wasn't even officially one last year. On the phone they said there isn't one this year either, but there could be something small and unofficial again - havent heard anything yet.



When you say unofficial, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## Sammus (22/9/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='524658' date='Sep 22 2009, 12:13 AM']When you say unofficial, what do you mean exactly?[/quote]

I'm not really sure to be honest  I mean in the same capacity in that last years comp wasn't official in that it wasn't officially part of bitter and twisted, but there was still a comp of sorts.


----------



## O'Henry (22/9/09)

You have only served to concrete the image of several well inebriated home brew enthusiasts tucking in to assorted brews at the local oval after dark, with well earned kebabs. 

I have no idea why that image popped into my head...


----------



## Sammus (22/9/09)

lol, sounds like a plan. Which oval will it be?


----------



## O'Henry (22/9/09)

Well, since it is a little far from maitland to my local oval and it seems like you have been there before, how about you choose the one with the nicest outlook. 

On another note, is there a beer theme park anywhere in the world?


----------



## jdsaint (22/9/09)

Warners at the bay is better for the money $30 bucks 6 hours of straight up tasting, compared to say the $30 ticket into maitland gaol allows 5 beers...but in saying that I have never been to bitter n twisted so does anyone know if those 5 beers are schooners or half a plastic cup like at warners at the bay?
warners at the bay is the "annual boutigue beer festival" all though the entertainment is not thier is value for money on the drinking side......
anyway to the question of the thread? I am a maybe!


----------



## O'Henry (22/9/09)

I think they are 100ml tastings. Cbf finding the link on the website that says it, but I am fairly sure it was. Or maybe that was for the Canberra one. Now I have confused myself. Still, a buck a go is not bad for a taste.


----------



## jdsaint (22/9/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='524686' date='Sep 22 2009, 06:45 AM']I think they are 100ml tastings. Cbf finding the link on the website that says it, but I am fairly sure it was. Or maybe that was for the Canberra one. Now I have confused myself. Still, a buck a go is not bad for a taste.[/quote]

so after your 5 free tasting beers are out its only $1 to sample?


----------



## O'Henry (22/9/09)

I believe so. Avialable in books of 5 or ten. You should check the website though as I have been looking at too many beer websites and am sure to have gotten confused. I'd do it myself but dialup is a bitch...


----------



## /// (22/9/09)

Bitter and Twisted is more than a beer festival. Theres also a bunch of music, and all round love-in. (well the last point is stretching it).

Of all the trade things I get to, this is the best one by means of the niceness and behavior of the crowd, setting and organisation. Folks are there for an alround good time, and the music helps to round out the day, rather than being a huge booze-on.

Scotty


----------



## MaestroMatt (22/9/09)

O said:


> From the website:
> 
> "Bitter & Twisted tokens are a most valuable unit of currency during the Bitter & Twisted Festival.1 token is equal to $1.00 and tokens can be purchased throughout the site over the weekend in
> $5.00 lots.
> ...


----------



## Sammus (22/9/09)

jdsaint said:


> Warners at the bay is better for the money $30 bucks 6 hours of straight up tasting, compared to say the $30 ticket into maitland gaol allows 5 beers...but in saying that I have never been to bitter n twisted so does anyone know if those 5 beers are schooners or half a plastic cup like at warners at the bay?
> warners at the bay is the "annual boutigue beer festival" all though the entertainment is not thier is value for money on the drinking side......
> anyway to the question of the thread? I am a maybe!




If you haven't been don't bag it  standing around in a bottlo or a pub or wherever the tasting is held is a bit different to a festival at maitland gaol  a ticket per taste gets you I forget, 100 or 150ml or something


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

Wife and I have decided to splash out on VIP tickets for the Saturday, we'll be staying in Maitland on the Fri and Sat nights....







I want to know what's in the VIP area...


----------



## Punter (22/9/09)

Sammus said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> devo I brough this up here a little while ago - apparently there wasn't even officially one last year. On the phone they said there isn't one this year either, but there could be something small and unofficial again - havent heard anything yet.




Still havnt seen any feedback sheets from this either <_< 

Hopefully I will be at this years fest also. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## kabooby (22/9/09)

Maybe by "unofficial" they mean, we will take entries, we will take your money, we will drink your beer but *we won't send any feedback*

Kabooby


----------



## HarryB (22/9/09)

/// said:


> Bitter and Twisted is more than a beer festival. Theres also a bunch of music, and all round love-in. (well the last point is stretching it).
> 
> Of all the trade things I get to, this is the best one by means of the niceness and behavior of the crowd, setting and organisation. Folks are there for an alround good time, and the music helps to round out the day, rather than being a huge booze-on.
> 
> Scotty






well said. can't really compare it to the warners one. hell, i can go to WATB any day of the week and buy better beer than what would be available at the festival anyway.

as an aside, any out-of-towners cocming to newcastle for B+T should consider getting to WATB if they don't have a good bottle near them normally (no affiliation). great range of stuff including rogue, mikkeller, cantillon etc. as well as hard-to-get aussies.


----------



## joshuahardie (22/9/09)

Me and the missus will be there. Saturday most likely


----------



## Sammus (22/9/09)

HarryB said:


> hell, i can go to WATB any day of the week and buy better beer than what would be available at the festival anyway.



that's a pretty bold statement, especially for someone who's never been to the festival <_<


----------



## HarryB (22/9/09)

Sammus said:


> that's a pretty bold statement, especially for someone who's never been to the festival <_<



wat.


i have been to both b&t's and enjoyed both of them which i thought was conveyed in my post. wouldn't have thought it to be such a bold statement at all really anyway.


----------



## Sammus (22/9/09)

HarryB said:


> wat.
> 
> 
> i have been to both b&t's and enjoyed both of them which i thought was conveyed in my post. wouldn't have thought it to be such a bold statement at all really anyway.



oops sorry thought you were someone else.

I just reckon its a bold statement saying that you can walk into watb and buy something there better than anything any of the aussie micros will be showcasing at the beer festival.

edit: just to clarify, i didn't mean it as a personal attack or anything, which is how it mightve come across, it just struck me as a big statement - i mean, what anyone thinks is better is all opinion anyway.


----------



## HarryB (22/9/09)

Sammus said:


> oops sorry thought you were someone else.
> 
> I just reckon its a bold statement saying that you can walk into watb and buy something there better than anything any of the aussie micros will be showcasing at the beer festival.
> 
> edit: just to clarify, i didn't mean it as a personal attack or anything, which is how it mightve come across, it just struck me as a big statement - i mean, what anyone thinks is better is all opinion anyway.



fair enough. i understand what you are saying and i don't want to seem like i'm having a go at aussie micro's (and obviously i'm looking forward to any special ones keith and shawn have in store for us), but i still stand by my statement  what i'm trying to say is that b+t is fun for things other than just the beer.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/09)

Some of you blokes are kind of forgetting this is an A class beer & music festival - it aint claiming to be anything other than a place to hear great sounds, drink some good beer and MEET GOOD PEOPLE ! Go back to some earlier threads - this is about a good time .. its not claiming to be the best time ever, offering the greatest beers ever .. its about the fun, the CRAIC as the Irish put it. Leave your pretentions at the gaol gates ! If you can, come along .. we'll organise at least one AHB drink session .. somewhere .. if you can't / won't come, so be it. No need to tell the world, okay !


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> we'll organise at least one AHB drink session .. somewhere .



Can anyone suggest a local pub nearby where we could all meet up for dinner and some beers on either Friday or Saturday night...

Either that or make all AHB members wear overly loud Hawaiian shirts


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Can anyone suggest a local pub nearby where we could all meet up for dinner and some beers on either Friday or Saturday night...
> 
> Either that or make all AHB members wear overly loud Hawaiian shirts




or our green shirts ! Organise this closer to event, but great idea !


----------



## bigfridge (22/9/09)

Pollux said:


> Can anyone suggest a local pub nearby where we could all meet up for dinner and some beers on either Friday or Saturday night...
> 
> Either that or make all AHB members wear overly loud Hawaiian shirts




Hi B&T Brewers,

I am organising the HomeBrew sessions and would like to hear from people intending to visit what sorts of things you would like to see in a 20 minute info-session ?

We usually have sessions of materials, processes and general Q&A.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

I lack said green shirt.....

I vote overly loud Hawaiian shirts, hell, we're all there for a good time, who cares if we look a bit odd.

Plus, it will leave those who aren't from AHB wondering why there are these groups of people in bright shirts milling about..


----------



## Katherine (22/9/09)

Pollux said:


> I lack said green shirt.....
> 
> I vote overly loud Hawaiian shirts, hell, we're all there for a good time, who cares if we look a bit odd.
> 
> Plus, it will leave those who aren't from AHB wondering why there are these groups of people in bright shirts milling about..



they will think you come from some govt dept!


----------



## drsmurto (22/9/09)

Katie said:


> they will think you come from some govt dept!



Oi!

We only wear loud Hawaiian shirts on tropical shirt friday! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pollux (22/9/09)

LOL Katie, yeap a major undercover effort.....

Our security have 5 "rovers" on friday/saturday nights and their uniform is overly loud shirts, makes them easy for the uniformed guards to spot if they all have to jump into a fisticuffs.


----------



## jdsaint (22/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> Hi B&T Brewers,
> 
> I am organising the HomeBrew sessions and would like to hear from people intending to visit what sorts of things you would like to see in a 20 minute info-session ?
> 
> ...



where's this? what are you planning?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> Hi B&T Brewers,
> 
> I am organising the HomeBrew sessions and would like to hear from people intending to visit what sorts of things you would like to see in a 20 minute info-session ?
> 
> ...




Topless bar maids are a good start.  

Look forward to seeing you there Dave .. what you thinking of making .. simple stuff for the masses or something hardcore for us ? Any good "bling" stuff to see ?


----------



## bigfridge (22/9/09)

jdsaint said:


> where's this? what are you planning?



We have run HB Info sessions at each of the B&T's held so far - see here for details. There will be more info when we decide.

Last year we had 'Twisted Top Tips' where some of the best brewers in NSW and ACT gave talks on beer styles (ie differences between Ales, Lagers etc) and ingredients (ie Different hops and grains). We had tastings to accompany the talks but this generally just attrached the bogans interested in free piss.

This year I am thinking that we will have some kit additives and recipe formulation, yeast management and dispense options (kegs, taps, pluto's and beer engines).

But all suggestions are welcome.

Dave


----------



## jdsaint (22/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> This year I am thinking that we will have some kit additives and recipe formulation, yeast management and dispense options (kegs, taps, pluto's and beer engines).
> 
> But all suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Dave



sounds good ..thats the problem these days I admit myself just reading the topic, is confusing, I want to have a couple of kegs down the track for my brew, but prefer to know what I am doing before spending $400-$500 on kegs, as I am doing now is getting as much info as possible plan my brews, and the equipment needed!


----------



## bigfridge (22/9/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Topless bar maids are a good start.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there Dave .. what you thinking of making .. simple stuff for the masses or something hardcore for us ? Any good "bling" stuff to see ?



Looking forward to catching up with you FGZ - just give the secret handshake and I will make sure that you get lots of free beer :icon_cheers: 

B&T has plenty of young flesh to amuse you ! These days I prefer to just 'imagine' what they would look like naked :icon_drool2: 

We try to cater for all levels, but those happy with getting their K&K from the local supermarket are not probably going to get many ideas. W try to include stuff that kitters, extract and AG brewers will benefit from. All our speakers have placed at State and National comps. They also tend to have drunk/got drunk in many overseas countries.

But, what would a chap from 'down south like to see ?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> Looking forward to catching up with you FGZ - just give the secret handshake and I will make sure that you get lots of free beer :icon_cheers:
> 
> B&T has plenty of young flesh to amuse you ! These days I prefer to just 'imagine' what they would look like naked :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...




Yes, I too look at a nubile young lady and think "I wonder what her mother looks like ?"

Certainly can't offer an opinion on content as there is nothing I will learn in a twenty minute demo I should know by now .. ignorance of process is different from lack of knowledge .. and you can't preach to the converted. But if one in a hundred people who see your demo gets the brewing bug, you should rank that as a success. I'll stay in the background and make appreciative noises at the appropriate moment !

Should be a great event - Claire Bowditch & Ash Grunwald .. brilliant live artists ! What a way to start a pilgrimege north to Qld !


----------



## shmick (22/9/09)

bigfridge said:


> B&T has plenty of young flesh to amuse you ! These days I prefer to just 'imagine' what they would look like naked :icon_drool2:


 :wub: Imagine away  

I've heard MHB will be there with an entourage of HAGs so shouldn't be too hard to locate a few AHBer's


----------



## wyatt_girth (22/9/09)

Woohoo. I will be there for my first B&T. This will round off a big week for me. Work picnic day Monday- big day, bar opens 9 sharp, lawn bowls, animals on a spit, fierce competion, good times. Tuesday - Melbourne Cup/wedding anniversary. Wednesday - my berfdy. Thursday-apologise to anyone I might have offended in the previous few days (neighbours, workmates, family, wife). Friday- well it's friday. Saturday-B&T which apart from good beer, good company will include Mr Ash Grunwald.
Needless to say I have that week off work. nuff said.

Would like to meet locals from AHB but being a mere kit brewer I am a little hesitant in presenting myself. Will see what the day brings eh.


----------



## MHB (23/9/09)

This is part of a mailer that I sent out, this at least will be happening at B&T.



Cheers MHB






> If you're a HAG and *YOU THINK YOU CAN BREW* - here is your chance to prove it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joshuahardie (23/9/09)

Just read your email Mark.

WOW

That is an incredible opportunity for the home brew community to really strut their stuff.
Wish I was closer to newcastle to take up such a great offer.

I hope the HAG's really kick some goals with this one.


----------



## floppinab (23/9/09)

Mmmmm, my wife was born and bred in Maitland, still has a few friends up that way. Might be a good excuse to get along.


----------



## O'Henry (23/9/09)

Pollux said:


> I lack said green shirt.....
> 
> I vote overly loud Hawaiian shirts, hell, we're all there for a good time, who cares if we look a bit odd.
> 
> Plus, it will leave those who aren't from AHB wondering why there are these groups of people in bright shirts milling about..



I too lack the shirt so endorse the hawaiin option. Let's face it. I would probably have worn one anyway. I feel for the regular hawaiin shirt wearing people who will have AHB'ers chatting away to them...

MHB: You have got me very excited. Still yet to have beer on a handpump, so I will be there first up, I imagine. What a great idea and opportunity for the HAGs.


----------



## Brewman_ (23/9/09)

Hi Mark,

Have not read the e-mail yet.

My offer still stands to put in an IPA. I'll reply to the e-mail later tonight.

I'll also drop a sample into the shop so you can see what it is like.

Regards, Steve


----------



## MHB (23/9/09)

3 More places taken, and a maybe

This is going to rock.
Mark


----------



## troopa (23/9/09)

Hey mark was gonna call you 
just got the SWMBO to pull out all my certificates and crap
Turns out ive got an RSA from back in 2002 ... Looks like im in if theres a spot still going 

Might have to have a brew day at the shop unless theres someone willing to put thier hand up for the day as 50L on my system is a little difficult 

Was thinking something along the lines of Either Tonys SMASH POR (Which im drinking atm and is bloody nice) or a Golden Ale

Tom


----------



## grod5 (23/9/09)

Just received the B&T info in the post and decided that I'll be there sporting something from the BN or a Hawaiian shirt.

Great Job MHB (and crew), I cant wait to sample some of the real local brews.

Daniel


----------



## Pollux (23/9/09)

Bahahaahha,

My Hawaiian shirt idea has really taken off, might need to go buy one myself now....

Remember, the louder the better


----------



## bigfridge (23/9/09)

Great to see all the names popping up of people thinking of attending this year.

It really blows me away that we have a local tourist organisation that delivers us a festival committed to good beer,food, coffee and music. Beer isnt a support act to 'food and wine' - it is the star attraction.

And they hand it over to us local brewers to run some sessions and just talk beer !

It really is brilliant - so get here if you can. You know that you want to plus we all know that 'once bitten' you will return.

Dave


----------



## wabster (9/10/09)

I finally got around to convincing my son who lives in Maitland, and ironically works at Maitland Courthouse, that myself and MsWab are actually going to visit him for a weekend.

Of course I've picked the weekend of the B&T and bought him a ticket too, on the basis that the daughter in law will drop us off and collect us later.

So Saturday will be my day on the loose so to speak, and am really looking forward to it.

Hopefully will get to meet some of the AHB'ers I haven't yet met, and catch up with those I have met.

And there will be the added joy of some good beers and music and an atmosphere that can't be beaten.

Roll on November 7th,

Cheerz and beerz, Wabster.


----------



## unterberg (10/10/09)

I am looking forward to go too.
Very keen to try the HAG beers at Marks stand and catch up with people.
Will hopefully soon have my own AG setup and do the next step up from extract.

With regards to Home Brew Classes - I am taking 15 mates along and some of them already do some K&K but I am working to get them more into it :icon_cheers: So I hope this is a good opportunity to convince them.


----------



## warra48 (10/10/09)

I was planning to go, but health issues with mrs warra, myself, and our dog will unfortunately prevent me from being there.  
Hope it's a good weekend for all who attend. :chug:


----------



## troopa (10/10/09)

Sorry to hear warra I hope all turns out good in the long run

I certainly cant wait for B&T
Had a great day down on Marks on his Bling brewmiester on Tuesday and we managed to pump out a very nice tasting 50L of Golden Ale (BTW if mark ever turns his back that Brewmiester is coming home with me LOL ) 
Managed to free up some fridge space and got the 1st half of the batch brewing now with the second following in about 4 days

Cant wait to catch up with fellow HAGgers and sample some of the other beers they are bringing .. the micros can go eat dirt for all i care as im sure our stuff will be better 

Tom


----------



## Trent (15/10/09)

Just a little over 3 weeks to go, is anybody else excited?
Will be interesting to get some feedback on my beer, so if yer there on sat'dy morning and feel like handing out some constructive criticism, drop by Marks Home Brew tent and have a bit of a chuckle at my brewing attempt. So far it tastes pretty good - for home brew.
Massive thanks to Mark for the oppurtunity to serve my beer to the public, I just hope I dont scare people away from home brewing!
See ya's there....
T.


----------



## Pollux (15/10/09)

I'll make a point to swing by and give it a taste......

I just re-checked the listing of beers available for sampling......It's going to be a LONG day....


----------



## [email protected] (15/10/09)

Hi all, It will be Lager, Lager Lager for me... (work commitments...)

I have a spare tap so I'm still trying to pursuade the powers that be to let me to put on a mystery brew though.

Here's hoping.


----------



## maitland (15/10/09)

devo said:


> Does this still have a brew comp going on? Can't see anything mentioned on the site??



No official competition for Bitter & Twisted this year but we are very interested in seeing the Top Twister Pro Am return! If anyone out there wants to work with us to get it up and running in 2010 give us a shout.


----------



## Tony (15/10/09)

LCPA?

I thought i was baned!

But seeing as its my pet hate beer i'll take the stir and smile 

have fun folks


----------



## schooey (15/10/09)

Ummm... different Tony I think, mate..


----------



## Tony (15/10/09)

i know mate...... we had a laugh about it on the chat a week or 2 ago.

have fun.

Cheers


----------



## schooey (15/10/09)

:unsure:... Ohhhh... 

Well I'm a bit of a late starter.... but I have a cunning plan! h34r: 

Shout ya one if you walk past...


----------



## Tony (15/10/09)

sounds like a plan mate


----------



## dr K (15/10/09)

oooh...the elusive kurtz may have been even more so this year as his plans took in the first weekend which was or indeed would have been a week before...whereapon a cold and inhospitable place would have greeted him (he would have ended up in Singleton). Plans being changed as we read..see you lot 7-8 nov.

dr k


----------



## /// (16/10/09)

dr K said:


> the elusive kurtz may have been even more so this year



K- Will remember my Kanberra soujourn in luie of B&T - Rocks Brewing out of the game, too much to do with our Venue in the Rocks opening in the next 3 months with test batches and scaled up versions to crank out pre-opening... pub opening as soon as Licensing completed ... Giddy-Up!

The most positive thing for B&T is that it will not be 4c and sleeting as it did in Kanberra ... **** it was cold the other week ... 

Scotty


----------



## Trent (17/10/09)

Cmon Scotty
With the weather being all over the shop like it has been lately, how do you know it wont be 4C and sleeting? :lol:
T
Edit: Sorry to see that you wont be there, but good luck with getting your venue up and running.


----------



## fingolfin (28/10/09)

Oh only just found the thread for B+T. 

Looking forward to some onf the info sessions, will be good to catch up with the HAG'ers I recognise, it's been way too long.

I think Leeboy is coming, but he just had his second son (well, his wife did) so I'm not sure now.

I wish I wasn't so lazy sometimes, I would have loved to put something together for the MHB tent, well done Mark for getting it organsied so the brewing community can showcase how good it can be.


----------



## grod5 (28/10/09)

Trent said:


> Cmon Scotty
> With the weather being all over the shop like it has been lately, how do you know it wont be 4C and sleeting? :lol:
> T
> Edit: Sorry to see that you wont be there, but good luck with getting your venue up and running.



4C and sleeting would top my -6C and snowing. I'm currently in Boseman Montana knocking back a Sierra Nevada Anniversary Ale hoping I can get to Idaho Falls in tomorrow. 

I'll be at B&T on the Sunday if the snow stops

daniel


----------



## shmick (29/10/09)

Sunday for us too

It was definitely the pick of the 2 days last year. Much more relaxed and laid back.

Sat seemed a lot busier with queues several people deep at the popular taps and little if any time to talk to the exhibitors/brewers.

Looks like a good line up of offerings this year too.


----------



## malbur (29/10/09)

My first B&T I'll be there on Sunday as well to check it all out and sample whats on offer at MHB tent :beerbang: .


----------



## bigfridge (29/10/09)

shmick said:


> Sunday for us too
> 
> It was definitely the pick of the 2 days last year. Much more relaxed and laid back.
> 
> ...



Hi Shmick,

Last year the Sunday clashed with the 'Fat as Butter' music festival so the crowds were down. This year they held the music festival last weekend so I would expect both days to be about the same and pretty busy as they have pre-sold a lot of tickets, some even to Tasmania.

By coming on the Sunday you do run the risk that some taps will have run dry :angry: 

Dave


----------



## moodgett (29/10/09)

bigfridge said:


> Hi Shmick,
> 
> Last year the Sunday clashed with the 'Fat as Butter' music festival so the crowds were down. This year they held the music festival last weekend so I would expect both days to be about the same and pretty busy as they have pre-sold a lot of tickets, some even to Tasmania.
> 
> ...



ill be there on the sunday too, was wanting to go saturday but oh well, better to go sunday than not at all


----------



## jdsaint (29/10/09)

looks as though I cant make it, my missus had our bub's early 11 weeks premi on 16th october was keen on going but now have no driver(on p's, late bloomer), was keen to try the MHB stand, so now me and my old man who was going to tag along were planning maybe just go spend the $60 ( 2 tickets) ot 1st choice or dan murphy's or more so my preference warners at the bay and grab $60 worth of gear from around Australia say 20 different bottles and see how we go, as they had stock of over 600 different brews on last count (warners at the bay), me personally would go for all pale ale's yum anything with plenty of hops any suggestions? please keep it aussie though!


----------



## joshuahardie (29/10/09)

jdsaint said:


> looks as though I cant make it, my missus had our bub's early 11 weeks premi on 16th October



Congrats on the bub.
We have just brought home an 13 week premi, so totally know how crazy your life would be at the moment. I would wager like us you are probably living at the hospital.

Hope baby is doing well, if you need to bounce questions or what not, about premi life and issues. Shoot me a PM, would be glad to help.

Cheers
Josh


----------



## jdsaint (29/10/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Congrats on the bub.
> We have just brought home an 13 week premi, so totally know how crazy your life would be at the moment. I would wager like us you are probably living at the hospital.
> 
> Hope baby is doing well, if you need to bounce questions or what not, about premi life and issues. Shoot me a PM, would be glad to help.
> ...



Thanks mate yer were at hospital every morning and home in the arvo's for my other 2 kiddies to come home from school


----------



## wyatt_girth (29/10/09)

jdsaint said:


> looks as though I cant make it, my missus had our bub's early 11 weeks premi on 16th october was keen on going but now have no driver(on p's, late bloomer), was keen to try the MHB stand, so now me and my old man who was going to tag along were planning maybe just go spend the $60 ( 2 tickets) ot 1st choice or dan murphy's or more so my preference warners at the bay and grab $60 worth of gear from around Australia say 20 different bottles and see how we go, as they had stock of over 600 different brews on last count (warners at the bay), me personally would go for all pale ale's yum anything with plenty of hops any suggestions? please keep it aussie though!




Mate I am goin on the train from hamilton or waratah (although I think that weekend the trains will be replaced by buses due to trackwork). They tell me it's only a wee walk from the station to the Gaol so it all seems to be an easy run.

On the other hand Warner's at the Bay bottlo is a ripper of a back-up plan. I love that shop. I only go out that way when I convince the mrs that we need something for the young'n from Babies Galore just down the road. Everyone's happy. Last couple of times I did the mixed 6er of Aussie beers. A couple of standdouts for me were the St Arnou pale - not much straight from the fridge but give it a few moments to warm up in the palm and it reminded me of hoppy milo, another was Duke Pale Ale went down well as did the Snowy Mountains Crackenback Pale. Next time I go I am gonna grab that kiwi job Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsener cos I am not sure where else I can get it - last visit I grabbed a single and tasted it that arv and kicked myself for not getting more. 

The staff there are onto it so if you tell em what you are lookin for they will throw a few suggestions your way. 
While we are on it, anybody know any bototlos in the Newcastle area that holds Sierra Nevada Pale? Warner's said they were getting it in but hadn't last time I was out there. Have heard it's a good drop so am keen to give it a go.

Cheers


----------



## shmick (30/10/09)

Congrats on the bub.

I don't envy the hospital visits though.
Had 2 premmies ourselves (8 & 10 wks) - both came home on their due dates but that was a good 10yrs ago and things are very different now.
Got well and truly sick of trekking up to JHH & Belmont after a long day commuting to Sydney.

Any reason for sticking to the Aussie brews in lieu of B&T? Quite a few on show this year are imports.
Best thing I reckon about WATB is the range of imports you can't get anywhere else locally.
Always next year.


----------



## wabster (30/10/09)

I am quite looking forward to getting there this year, on the Saturday.

It's the only day I can get there and daughter in law is happy to drop us - MsWab and our son - and collect us later.

Too good a deal to miss  I look forward to meeting more AHBers, and seeig some of those I have met again.

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Pollux (31/10/09)

Right, need the advice of either locals or people who have been to Maitland before....

We need somewhere for me and wife to have drinks and dinner on Friday night. Staying at the Best Western Endeavour Hotel on the New England Highway (nice and close to the gaol).....

We'd love to find a pub where we can sit back and relax, maybe a meat raffle or a trivia night or something. We want to enjoy our childless freedom....


----------



## schooey (31/10/09)

Mate... Good luck getting 20 bottles for $60 at WATB... especially on the imports. Most of those start around the $6 mark and head north rapidly towards the $12... Even the redoak 250ml bottles are $5 plus... Unless buy Aussi you meant a selection of VB, MB, Carlton Draught, XXXX gold...


----------



## troopa (31/10/09)

Polux, just down the road from maitland gaol is the small historical township of Morpeth... lotsa antiquey shops and cafes (Not sure about dinners though) also there is the leagues club thats just 2 mins 2walk from teh motel your staying at that does a half decent all you can eat .. great for those going to a beer festivle the next day 

dont want to to suga coat maitland for you so im not gonn say much else.. look forward to seeing you at B&T

Tom


----------



## Pollux (31/10/09)

Mate, I'm originally from Kempsey, anywhere has to have a better night life.....


Are we still on for wearing an AHB uniform of some description???

I'll be easy to spot, tall man, shaved head, most likely camo cargo's and blundstones. If in doubt, my wife is the much shorter one with wings sliced into her back, seriously there is like a foot between us in height....


----------



## dmac80 (31/10/09)

Pollux, I would suggest either The River Royal Inn at Swan St Morpeth (no meat raffle but a nice menu and a nice selction of tap beers including JSGA, Murray's Nirvana Pale Ale and Hunter Beer Co's Kolsch and Bock. 10 mins drive from the Endeavour), The Hunter River Hotel at Melbourne St East Maitland (Decent selection of tap beers and decent pub meal, 5 mins drive or about 20 min walk from Endeavour). The closest at about a 10 min walk is the Windsor Castle Hotel (standard beers and decent pub food). My favourite at the moment is the River Royal. Avoid the Hunter Valley brewery like the plague (it's not a brewery).
Dmac


----------



## schooey (31/10/09)

Do you still have to eat at the River Royal for alcohol service?


----------



## O'Henry (31/10/09)

Anyone recommend anywhere in Rutherford pub wise? Am there with 6 mates. Very much looking forward to it now...


----------



## dmac80 (31/10/09)

I don't think so. i stopped in for an arvo Kolsch without a drama. I find it difficult to go past without stopping in for one.


----------



## dmac80 (31/10/09)

There's really only 2 pubs and a club. The Rutherford hotel is on the highway near O'neills tyres, and the Bradford is near Maccas roundabout. The Bradford has Coopers pale on tap, that could be an advantage, although it resembles a bowling club atmosphere wise. Go for the closest i reckon.
Dmac


----------



## Tony (31/10/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='545784' date='Oct 31 2009, 11:14 AM']Anyone recommend anywhere in Rutherford pub wise? Am there with 6 mates. Very much looking forward to it now...[/quote]

Try this place. Its in maitland and they have Guiness and Kilkenny on tap. Its a tops little Irish pub and our watering hole of choice when we get the chance to go out.

The pints of Guiness are devine!

Map

Website

The food is nice too 

cheers


----------



## dmac80 (31/10/09)

+1 for Shenanigans, a great pub and worth the drive in to Maitland


----------



## Brewman_ (31/10/09)

+2 for shenanigans. But what I would do is have a few pints of good Guinness, then take you favorite drink, I reckon a good Red Wine, directly across the road to Maneeya Thai restaurant.

The Thai Restaurant is directly across the road and is very good.

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Pollux (1/11/09)

Shenanigan's and then a cab ride back over to East Maitland is looking like a winner now that I know what's on tap....


----------



## jdsaint (1/11/09)

schooey said:


> Mate... Good luck getting 20 bottles for $60 at WATB... especially on the imports. Most of those start around the $6 mark and head north rapidly towards the $12... Even the redoak 250ml bottles are $5 plus... Unless buy Aussi you meant a selection of VB, MB, Carlton Draught, XXXX gold...



No mate all aussie pale's matilda bay's you can get between $3.30-$3.90, but then again yer 20 botttles is pushing it, maitland gaol is still in the talks I just dont want to have to catch the train home, with a couple under my belt, as well as others who could be on the train from the same place, who cant handle the drink, maybe still going fingers crossed!

Its a matter of bringing the missus round to letting go,,,, with the bub up in JHH and all till january. Their is a few pale's up their I am wanting to try!


----------



## wabster (1/11/09)

Just a heads up for those wanting to get into the very good buffet / smorgo at the East Maitland Bowlo. It isn't far from the Gaol.

http://www.embc.com.au/

It is hugely popular and very good, I've been a few times on weekends and it is one of the best I've had in recent times.

You will need to book, there is almost no chance you will get in without one.

The do 2 sessions of about an hour and a half each. Well worth it if you are into these things, they have a great range of Aussie and Asian dishes.

Edit : Put linky in 

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

My wife went to this last week for lunch with her friends and recons it was tops. 

The food up the hill in the cbd of east maitland (not the highway) at a pub called the Windsor Castle is awsome as well.


----------



## HarryB (1/11/09)

Not sure if this has been brought up yet, but it seems that Cityrail has decided to schedule trackwork for the weekend of bitter and twisted:
http://www.cityrail.info/service_updates/t...04400144F44239C

this is a real shame, and it looks like there will be no "east maitland express" bus, meaning that it'll be a slow trip.


----------



## dr K (1/11/09)

kurtz will be at the Belmont, hopefully havng his arse whipped with a riding crop


----------



## Tony (1/11/09)

fear_n_loath said:


> +2 for shenanigans. But what I would do is have a few pints of good Guinness, then take you favorite drink, I reckon a good Red Wine, directly across the road to Maneeya Thai restaurant.
> 
> The Thai Restaurant is directly across the road and is very good.
> 
> Fear_n_Loath



Oh yeah! The food there is devine.

We get take out from there all the time and is wonderfull.

If you like it HOT get a Jungle Curry :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Shenanigan's and then a cab ride back over to East Maitland is looking like a winner now that I know what's on tap....





Will be in Maitland from mid afternoon Friday, sounds like the Irish Pub on Friday night is the go ! Pub crawl from the caravan park starts about 4.00pm I thinks !






> kurtz will be at the Belmont, hopefully havng his arse whipped with a riding crop



Didn't see that option on the website !


----------



## Sammus (2/11/09)

HarryB said:


> Not sure if this has been brought up yet, but it seems that Cityrail has decided to schedule trackwork for the weekend of bitter and twisted:
> http://www.cityrail.info/service_updates/t...04400144F44239C
> 
> this is a real shame, and it looks like there will be no "east maitland express" bus, meaning that it'll be a slow trip.



bunch of fcuks! I was just joking about this happening the other day too <_<


----------



## Pollux (2/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Will be in Maitland from mid afternoon Friday, sounds like the Irish Pub on Friday night is the go ! Pub crawl from the caravan park starts about 4.00pm I thinks !



As will we.......

Wife was talking about maybe hitting up the bowlo on Friday and then Shenanigans/The thai place across the road on Saturday......


I'll have a chat with her later about it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/11/09)

Pollux said:


> As will we.......
> 
> Wife was talking about maybe hitting up the bowlo on Friday and then Shenanigans/The thai place across the road on Saturday......
> 
> ...




Thinking after a day of Bittering & Twistings might be best not to plan Saturday night too far in advance ! I'll just start walking from about 4.00pm stopping for a beer in each pub that looks interesting. Finish at the Irish place for some Guinness. I'm sure I'll find someone interesting to talk too ! Will avoid the bowlo at all costs (get enough of the local bowling club to want to visit one in Maitland !)

Should be a good weekend :icon_drunk:


----------



## Pollux (2/11/09)

Man makes a valid point....

EDIT: Would that be the caravan park on High Street???


----------



## joshuahardie (2/11/09)

Just did the math on getting to B&T by cityrail.

Due to the track work to get from Gosford to East Maitland, will take me 3 buses and 3.5 hours.

That is such a hard pill to swallow seeing it is only an hour by car.


----------



## glennheinzel (2/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Shenanigan's and then a cab ride back over to East Maitland is looking like a winner now that I know what's on tap....



Unless you've already booked, there is no spare accomodation at Shenanigans.


----------



## shmick (2/11/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Just did the math on getting to B&T by cityrail.
> 
> Due to the track work to get from Gosford to East Maitland, will take me 3 buses and 3.5 hours.
> 
> That is such a hard pill to swallow seeing it is only an hour by car.



Are Rover Coaches running a bus this year? 
Nearly went with them last year but they arrived a bit too late and left a little early for my plans.
Was dearer than a train but a lot quicker from memory


----------



## Pollux (2/11/09)

We have accommodation already at the Endeavour Motel over in East Maitland.


----------



## joshuahardie (2/11/09)

shmick said:


> Are Rover Coaches running a bus this year?
> Nearly went with them last year but they arrived a bit too late and left a little early for my plans.
> Was dearer than a train but a lot quicker from memory



Unlike previous years , I can't find any info about them running charters.
Their fleet is probably being used by cityrail to transport rail customers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/11/09)

Rukh said:


> Unless you've already booked, there is no spare accomodation at Shenanigans.





Only need room at the bar ! 

re Carvan park .. think its the one on the highway .. can't remember - booked a powered site for my tent. Will find out when I get there.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (2/11/09)

Tony said:


> Try this place. Its in maitland and they have Guiness and Kilkenny on tap. Its a tops little Irish pub and our watering hole of choice when we get the chance to go out.
> 
> The pints of Guiness are devine!
> 
> ...



I stayed there with some mates for late year's B&T was pretty good. In fact the wives went to the markets on the Sunday (whil we went back to B&T) and were not happy with the selection of food so went back to Shenanigans for late lunch.

Staying at the Windsor Castle Hotel this year (12 people in total) 

M_D


----------



## schooey (3/11/09)

I'm starting to get excited already...  This will be my first B&T since the Morpeth days since work has kept me away the last few years...

Josh, which day are you going? If you can get yourself to Cardiff station by about 8.30 am, I can pick you up and drop you back there at the end of the day.. But I'll be there all day... Maybe some use to you

I even hear a rumour Randall will be making an appearance... h34r:


----------



## joshuahardie (4/11/09)

Thanks for the offer Tony, I am going up Saturday. 

I am hoping that the missus will change her mind and drive me and a mate up.
If I am in a jam, ill give you a call. I have your number.

Public transport will work, it will just be a long day with it.

Cheers
Josh


----------



## schooey (4/11/09)

No worries, Josh.. Let us know


----------



## Weizguy (4/11/09)

my Old Speckled Hen beer (with Ringwood yeast) is still on track for a Sunday release,

Stay tuned. I should have my RSA by then as well.

Woot! for B&T, and Woot for MHB's display.


----------



## moodgett (4/11/09)

so is the MHB stand gonna be there both days?


----------



## HarryB (4/11/09)

moodgett said:


> so is the MHB stand gonna be there both days?



yes. but not all beers will be on tap all the time (only 4 at once i think).


----------



## joshuahardie (4/11/09)

Any idea what will be on each day?


----------



## Pollux (4/11/09)

Rock on, just got a call from work, they have excess numbers tomorrow so I can take the day off....

5 days off now......I'm a happy man..


----------



## HarryB (4/11/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Any idea what will be on each day?



no idea, sorry.





i'd say mhb's hefe will be on permanently though because he has made 4 kegs worth.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/11/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Any idea what will be on each day?




does it matter ?  

Hope the weather's good !


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (4/11/09)

I'll be the hirsute guy with the hop grenade t-shirt.

Murrys tour on friday, then 2 days of B&T - what a weekend!


----------



## wyatt_girth (4/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Hope the weather's good !




News said chance of a couple of showers and bureau says same. Fingers crossed.


----------



## asis (5/11/09)

Will be there on the Saturday. No trains is a real pain in the arse though


----------



## jdsaint (5/11/09)

i am a going! me and my old man will be their!


----------



## Doc (5/11/09)

Heading up with a few lads (including Rukh) for the Saturday session.
Will be wearing a beer related t-shirt for sure. Prob some US or Belgian one, or maybe even the Secret Squirrel.
Just look for the grey hair and big smile. 

Doc


----------



## jdsaint (6/11/09)

Dont know what I will wear maybe my *tooheys new * :lol: shirt so i am not outta place


----------



## goatherder (6/11/09)

I'll be there with the family on Saturday, catch you all at the MHB stand.


----------



## jdsaint (6/11/09)

goatherder said:


> I'll be there with the family on Saturday, catch you all at the MHB stand.



hell yer!


----------



## asis (6/11/09)

Mark is going to be bloody busy :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## jdsaint (6/11/09)

asis said:


> Mark is going to be bloody busy :icon_chickcheers:



So matilda Bay :chug:


----------



## shmick (6/11/09)

Just thought I'd mention that if you are bringing kids you still need to book tickets for them even though they get in free (phone number on the website).
It let's them know how many people are on site etc.
Might save some time getting in if you pre-book


----------



## jdsaint (6/11/09)

Just me and my old man, but hey that'll be something i would not have known if my kids were tagging, good point shmick, kids will be bored shitless though!


----------



## Weizguy (6/11/09)

I am getting excited now. Will be presenting a wheat beer chat in Sunday arvo and delivering my beer off the hand pump on Sunday morning.

Can advise that my beer is an Old Speckled Hen clone and may be a little cloudy due to recent kegging. I have Aussie-fied the name and called it "B'gurk" as one of my mates uses this term to identify fowl of the chook family. Brewed and no-chilled at MHB's shop on his primo German Braumeister rig and proudly fermented and kegged at the Teninch Brewery at Medowie. Ringwood yeast was used in this beer. I think you will like it.

There will be a choc porter on the weekend as well, as well as others. I'll leave the details to MHB to identify and schedule the availability, which I hope he will have time to do a little later this evening...unless he's running around like a looney doing last minute prep for B&T.

I would go for the chilli eating comp on Sunday but I have to work on Monday, rather than spending the day running to the can.

Seth/ Weizguy out


----------



## asis (6/11/09)

Can tix be brought at the gate?


----------



## Barley Belly (6/11/09)

asis said:


> Can tix be brought at the gate?



According to the charming lady I spoke to at the Visitor Info Centre yesterday, YES :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (6/11/09)

I hope all have a great time and good luck with the beers on tap boys.

Go the home brew! 

cheers


----------



## MHB (6/11/09)

Looks like it's all falling into place, I still have a couple of hours work in front of me, just last minute stuff the finishing up the plumbing on the new 4 tap magic box and one weld to get the Randal finished I'm taking about a Kg of fresh Galaxy flowers for that totally untested and here's hoping it flies. The Magic Box is looking good,photo from earlier in the day.

Hope to see many of you there over the weekend, this will be out front, so should be easy to find.
View attachment 32685

Mark
The serving list should go something like this:- 
Sat AM 
Trent Mayer Topaz SMASH 
Steve Young IPA 
Tony Kilpatrick Randalised Pale Ale 
Sat PM
Daniel Elkington IPA 
Dr Dan Moloney Big Hairy Arsed Dark Ale 
Thomas Foote Golden Ale 

Sun AM
Pete Ptolemy APA 
Les Waver Old Speckled Hen 
Sun PM
Ken Friend Munich Hells 
Ben Smee Spiced Pumpkin Ale 

All Day Both Days (catch as can)
Mark Heff 
Ben Paton Porter 
David LaMotte Bitter 
Alex Porter 
Garth Martin Old Peculiar 
Collin Alston Budvar


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/11/09)

Awesome! :icon_chickcheers: 

Looks like it'll be a great weekend!!!


----------



## Pollux (7/11/09)

met up with fatgodzilla at Shenanigans last night. He reminded me about my hawiian shirt idea so I'm off to Lowes this morning to buy the loudest shirt I can....


----------



## glennheinzel (7/11/09)

I'll be wearing my Twisted Hop "I got mine hand pulled" shirt and Little Creatures hat. Say hi if you see me (today).


----------



## Weizguy (7/11/09)

I will be wearing a bright Hawaiian shirt, featuring a lot of purple among other colours.

Thanks to Mark (MHB), myself and a handful of local amateurs will have the chance to have our beer showcased alongside commercial beers and get some recognition for the quality of local homebrew, as well as a little personal kudos.

It's about raising the profile and status of homebrew as a quality product. We will be sending the message that beer can be a quality product made at home and people can do it themselves.

Am I excited? Does a bear [email protected] in the woods? Is the pope German? Does he love beer? Do we?

Look out for signs advertising the mooted formation of a local homebrew club.
We live in exciting times, and I'm glad to be part of it. I'm effervescing.

Come and say hello, and don't be scared by my facial hair. You will see it when you spot me.

Les the resident Weizguy at B&T.


----------



## fingolfin (7/11/09)

Mark, the magic box looks great. 

Looking forward to seeing Randal in action.


----------



## troopa (7/11/09)

Friken brilliant day i gotta say 
Everyone put in a massive effort and i recon we had to of had the best stand of the day .. if the line up was anything to go by 
It would of been at least 25-30 deep and 3 rows across there at some points

Id personally really like to thank Mark for the opportunity to be apart of team. 
The effort that man went to to organise all of this in really such a short time is somthing that really needs to be commended

Cant wait till tomorrow where SWMBO has lovingly offered to drive me back down tomorrow so i can actually get to walk around and enjoy the atmosphere and the beer(Arvo shift was great to be on the taps but sucked for a chance to see the venue)

Great to of met everyone i did, especially Daniel who i recon i soaked with beer at least twice.. sorry mate 

Tom


----------



## goatherder (7/11/09)

Yep, top day out. The MHB stand had long lines, the punters must have liked the beers.

Great to catch up with you all again.

Trent, your beer was a cracker.


----------



## schooey (7/11/09)

So.... Here we are, the half way point for the weekend.... Might be a little early yet to declare it, but what a fantastic day out today for all involved with the MHB stand. I'd like anyone else who can to point out where they have a home brew shop that supports the local community, then is willing to lobby OLGR for permission to serve Homebrew to the public for FREE, then is willing to front 5 odd grand in advance for a stand and then on top of all that, donate the ingredients to 10 odd customers for nicks just for the chance to present their beer to the public, and then go through the pain and pus of pulling it all together to be the success it was, to pipe up and put it out here....

A line 3 or 4 wide and twenty deep most of the day speaks for itself... and when you walk up to a brewery like Coopers for a beer and they compliment you on being a part of one of the best stands for the day, you know you've been part of something pretty special!

Sooo... blowing my own trumpet (or others) or not, I'd personally like to thank Mark for his vision and persistance in pulling this all together... and thanks Ben for being a better part of it also. To all the other Hunter brewers involved; Well done!... Particularly you, Trent, what a top beer the Topaz Smash was... Seeing all those people comijng back saying "Head On, Please" was something cool.... To all the other fellow Hunter brewers, I look forward in tasting your efforts tomorrow, and in times to come..... We really do have it pretty bloody good here in the Hunter...... 

Ooooh... amd thanks, Fatz, for the ride, its always a pleasure to have a coldy with you old son


----------



## Brewman_ (8/11/09)

For anyone that was there today - it was a blast. Thankfully the weather held out for everyone.

I think all of the beer was received well, judging by the lines all day. Serving during the morning I know it was non stop.

Trent, congrats on the reception of your beer, it was a real favourite. The crowd knew their beers!

Mark, thanks for your efforts to get this to actually happen and I hope Sunday goes well.

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Sammus (8/11/09)

yeeeeeewww!!!! i cant b bothered reading the last couple page..... but i met a bunchf of peopls from ahb at b and t and it was fcuckin sick'! woooo!!!


----------



## jdsaint (8/11/09)

I have to say that Steve young's I.P.A was the best at mhb stand that I tried, only other thing i tried was the one with the floaty's not sure what it was but it was flat so the I.P.A gets my vote, for all that KKer's out their it was a Kit beer, other then that the line at MHB's stand was big all day long....
If u wanted a quick beer go to the dan murphy's stand only 2-3 people at a time!


----------



## troopa (8/11/09)

The "Floaties" were Tonys Randalised APA pumping though fresh galaxy hops and was daaaaaamn delicious

Tom


----------



## HarryB (8/11/09)

Troopa said:


> Great to of met everyone i did, especially Daniel who i recon i soaked with beer at least twice.. sorry mate




Haha no worries mate! It was all part of the fun. Nice meeting you too.

Yesterday was indeed a fun day, it wad great to pick the brains a little of the more experienced brewers and the feedback on all the mhb beers was very positive.

Thanks again to Mark for putting it all on! 
I'll see those if you backing up today soon!


----------



## jdsaint (8/11/09)

Troopa said:


> The "Floaties" were Tonys Randalised APA pumping though fresh galaxy hops and was daaaaaamn delicious
> 
> Tom



So you think!........But shocking gets the money  , but it depends on the palate maybe I dont like flat beer or maybe just to many brewskies b4 I got to that 1, anyway it's all worth it at that MhB stand.....


----------



## Andyd (8/11/09)

Sounds like a fantastic weekend - I wish I'd been able to get up there to enjoy it all with you!



schooey said:


> I'd like anyone else who can to point out where they have a home brew shop that supports the local community, then is willing to lobby OLGR for permission to serve Homebrew to the public for FREE, then is willing to front 5 odd grand in advance for a stand and then on top of all that, donate the ingredients to 10 odd customers for nicks just for the chance to present their beer to the public, and then go through the pain and pus of pulling it all together to be the success it was, to pipe up and put it out here....



Now that you've put the call out, I have to put John Preston at Grain and Grape out there for his commitment to last year's conference. Before we even had a good business plan, John had paid for Jamil and john Palmer's airfares, and his generocity when it come to allowing his staff to be involved with events or providing storage space was (and continues to be) amazing!

I think we have, generally, a fantastic community when it comes to the level of support offered to us by our suppliers - it's one of the reasons I keep pushing at our club to make sure that we continue to support our LHBS in general. I just can't imagine that half of the activities we enjoy would be possible without their support, sponorship or overwhelming generocity.

Andy


----------



## Pollux (8/11/09)

Awesome weekend.........Well aside from waking up this morning....

I think a combo of the VIP tent and then shifting onto Shenanigan's for more beer was my undoing....


MHB stand was great, even if the line was HUGE at times.

Even managed to get a subscription to Beer and Brewer at the lunch.

We shall be returning next year.


----------



## wyatt_girth (8/11/09)

Troopa said:


> The "Floaties" were Tonys Randalised APA pumping though fresh galaxy hops and was daaaaaamn delicious
> 
> Tom




It was a ripper. One of my favourites of the whole day. Maybe a little flat but a great flavour all the same. 

My pick for worst beer of the day goes to Bluetongue Pilsener. It was a stinker in my opinion - my mate tried to warn me but I wanted to give it a go for myself.


----------



## Tony (8/11/09)

Sounds like its been a massive and very sucessful weekend.

I couldnt make it this weekend but will endevour to be there next year. knowing my luck that wont happen either.

All differences aside......... congratulations to Mark! He has been planning this for a long time and sounds like it was a winner!

It will be a boost for home brewing in the hunter valley. Wouldn't have been much without good beer and after trying many HAG's beers (even though ive been banished) there is some massive tallent in this area. I cant begin to imagine what it would have taken to pull it all together, so............ without expecting any acknowledgement......well done.

Cheers and enjoy the hangovers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sammus (8/11/09)

top day I reckon, favourite beers would have been the murrays and hunter beer seasonals.. I was drinking them all day. bacon beer, spiced pumpkin, icon 2ipa and grand cru. all so good. Marks stand was very popular, props to the guys for pulling that one off, the randalled apa was tops, and thats all i really remember. I tried the handpump and a hefe as well, but was too smashed to know what i was drinking at that point


----------



## wabster (8/11/09)

I quite liked the Bitch Brewings Pale Ale, Murrays Pumpkin beer, Matilda Bay's Alpha Ale and a few others. I lined up trying to get some of the Randalised Pale Ale at Mark's but at around 11am Sat there seemed to be some technical difficulties.

I continue doing my rounds. When I next got into line at 12.15 or so they were using jugs to get the beer out and it wasn't looking too good so I thought I'd focus on other things though others with me wanted to try the beer thru the Randal it didn't seem worth the wait.

A few pix.








Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Pollux (8/11/09)

Surprised I can't be spotted in any of those photos, given my height and the shirt I was wearing...

Forgot to mention pick of the day earlier......The 4pines Pale was up there, Also the Icon, the pumpkin ale, grand cru and a few others.

Favourite part of the day had to be people's reactions to my wife's scarred wings, we found that by later in the day people were starting to become more willing to just walk up and start touching them, made for much amusement.


----------



## schooey (8/11/09)

Andyd said:


> Now that you've put the call out, I have to put John Preston at Grain and Grape out there for his commitment to last year's conference. Before we even had a good business plan, John had paid for Jamil and john Palmer's airfares, and his generocity when it come to allowing his staff to be involved with events or providing storage space was (and continues to be) amazing!



*two fingers on the chest, peace out style*

Respeck!

And you've hit the nail on the head, Andy, it's these guy's passion that we are benefitting from; long live the LHBS!

My humble apologies to those that didn't get a chance to try Randall the Vandal due to our teething problems, or those that found it lacking a little carbonation. It was kind of a back up beer, and the Randall was a late addition. Kudos to MHB for pulling it together... Fresh Galaxy flowers and APA, it didn't really worry me about a bit of missing carb, and I enjoyed the feedback both good and bad, so cheers to all who gave me some... :beer: 
Highlights for me were Trent's Topaz SMASH and Ben's hand pumped chocolate porter, well done fellas. On the beers of the weekend I'd have to say that standouts were the Barley Gold Barley Wine and the Owd Rodger from the BOTW Tent, the Hunter Beer Co Rauch and Keith's Bock is always a winner...

But...

My name is Tony, and I'm an addict; A Murray's Icon 2IPA addict. Still one of my top 5 beers ever, can't get enoug of the stuff and for the bargain price of 2 tokens a seven glass, i would of had them hook me up intraveinously if I could have...

So thanks again, Mark for the opportunity to be part of it all. Thanks again to the other Hunter brewers who particpated and made it such a great weekend.

Me out!

oooo edit: When it come's to photos, I think my photo challenge takes the cake for the weekend... shame it's not for public consumption....


----------



## Tony (8/11/09)

Oh do share.


----------



## jdsaint (8/11/09)

thats me in the red shirt in the 1st pic, the yellow section on my pants is my bundy lanyard, I look sexy from behind!


----------



## wyatt_girth (8/11/09)

jdsaint said:


> thats me in the red shirt in the 1st pic, the yellow section on my pants is my bundy lanyard, I look sexy from behind!




mate - it's along shot from that photo but was I talkin to you and your old man about the Warner's at the Bay festivities at the end of the month? Think we were in the Murray's line at the time.


----------



## jdsaint (8/11/09)

wyatt_girth said:


> mate - it's along shot from that photo but was I talkin to you and your old man about the Warner's at the Bay festivities at the end of the month? Think we were in the Murray's line at the time.



yer I was with my old man, In that pic the guys in the far right corner or right side were u with them? White shirt, black cap, camo pants? at murrays we were referred to try the seasonal....... awsome stuff


----------



## bigfridge (8/11/09)

Some pics from this morning before it got too busy.


----------



## wyatt_girth (8/11/09)

jdsaint said:


> yer I was with my old man, In that pic the guys in the far right corner or right side were u with them? White shirt, black cap, camo pants? at murrays we were referred to try the seasonal....... awsome stuff



mug on the right


----------



## jdsaint (8/11/09)

Oh yer Nice 1 I always thought that the profile pic was actually you, till somebody told me its from trailor park boys....


----------



## Trent (8/11/09)

Just want to say a MASSIVE thanks to MHB for oranising a home brew stand, ponying up the $5K odd to run it, and for supplying the ingredients for about 12 of us to make, and serve, our own beers. It was a seriously enjoyable weekend, I felt like a pig in shit. Massive thanks also to Ben for everything he does at the home brew shop (and an excellent chocolate porter), and especially to Dave Lamotte for going to all the trouble of organising home brew class talks, thinking up topics and gaol based theme names, and also for staffing the talks with talented home brewers, top notch beer judges/brewers and professional brewers. I learnt alot and feel priveledged to have been a small part of it. 
The whole festival seemed to be a roaring success despite the rain keeping crowds down on the Sunday, and the MHB stand was a big hit. I did my best to try every beer on the stand, and the HAG boys did themselves proud, every beer was excellent, though there were a few slight carbonation issues at times. 
I was very proud to be able to serve my beer to the public, and to have it stand up in quality to some other excellent home brewers was very encouraging. I think that Fear_n_loaths IPA is one of the best kit beers I have tried, Ben Smee's pumpkin ale was excellent, as was Ben's choc porter and Dave Lamottes bitter. MHB's hefe was also a big hit and reeked of banana, making it more popular than most commercial brews! The Randall was great, if not a hiccup in the process, and everything else went pretty smoothly.
Overall, the best B and T yet, I am stoked that so many excellent brewers liked my beer, an I look forward to trying to equal it again next year. Thanks to all the lads who made it such a great time.
If you missed it this year, you'd be mad not to come next year.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (9/11/09)

Back to reality today after a top weekend spending Saturday at B&T.
Great to meet a bunch of new AHB'ers, as well as putting faces to many names and catching up with lots of old acquaintances. 

A very well run friendly event that I'll be returning to again in the future. 

Hard to nail down a favourite for the day (so I won't). There were some amazing beers there from both the Pro and Home side of the biz. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## MHB (9/11/09)

Guys, thanks and it was grand.
I had two goals set for the weekend; one was to show the public that home brew can be great beer, the other to show some of the local brewers just how well they can brew.

Mission accomplished.

The three exhibitors that got through the most beer this weekend were Murrays, Potters and us, we all got through about 10-12 kegs (50L), I'm happy to have given you guys the opportunity to show off your skills and you have made me proud to be a HAG.

Thank you all and yes we are booked in for next year, start planning.
Mark

PsYou might enjoy this [color=" #0070c0"][color=" #0070c0"]http://beermen.tv[/color][/color], and yes i know i have a great face for radio, you don't need to tell me.
M


----------



## Trent (9/11/09)

I think I forgot to mention a massive kudos to Schooey for naming my Topaz SMASH "Head On Collision" and making such a cool looking label for it. It was above and beyond the call of duty, and I have no doubt it had a large part to do with the popularity of the beer, marketing is more important than flavour! He also had a delcious APA that tasted very hoppy after it was run through the randall, you are a better man than me for not hating the Randall when it was causing problems! And thanks to everybody who sid any kind words about my beer, it made me feel great!
I cant really pin down a favourite either, but the beers at the World Brands stall were all excellent - Marstons, Crop Circle and Bank's.
It was beer heaven for me, I am no longer looking forward to christmas, but next years B+T. 
Catch ya's then...
Trent


----------



## joshuahardie (9/11/09)

Great day out.

Once again it was great to meet a few new faces and catch up with some old ones.

Would of loved to have tried more of what was on offer at the MHB stand, but the line was too bloody long.
Biggest lines of the day.
Potter and Murrays were not that far behind.

I was pretty impressed with all the wares from 4 pines, and did enjoy the big helga too.
Bring on next year, but I do feel that a bigger venue with more room to move around in is warranted.

Cheers and Beers
Josh

PS. hey Les, I went looking for you on Saturday arvo to give you my tasting glass, after you lost yours, but I could not find you. Sorry about that. hope you got hold of a new glass somehow.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/11/09)

Back home (finally) at 10.30am Monday - finished up last night about 8.00pm (packing up unsold beers, taking out garbage bins and traffic duty) and just got into the car and drove. Pulled over to the side of the highway an hour out of Sydney for a few hours sleep. Good to catch up (very briefly) with a number of you blokes. I agreed to work in the Beer and Food matching dinners (had to lug cartons of beer up all those stairs then MC the shows) and expected to be able to drink all afternoon but they had a shortage of volunteers with RSA qualifications so had to work in the bottle shop too to cover their bums. Had a good time anyway. The Newie boys showed they are fine brewers as well as sensational piss heads - only got to taste a few of the brews but not a bad one there ! My first taste of Pumpkin Beer too - would have liked a second (third, fourth .. ) to really asses its merits ! From the smiles on dials you know everyone was having a ball. I'll organise coming up to Newcastle for a weekend sometime in the future and suck more piss with a few of you blokes. 

Got to meet a lot of the brewers too at the Dinners, Geoff White (Blue Tongue), Shawn Sherlock (Murrays), Nick D'Espessis (4 Pines), Neil Whittorn (Matilda Bay) and Scott Douglas (Fusion Brewing) who were all top blokes, very generous with their time and beers ! All in all a great weekend, well worth the travel. I'm prejudiced towards dark beers but Murrays Dark Knight, a 4.5% strength choc porter was the standout commercial beer but the one at Mark's tent on Sunday (Ben's was it ?) was every bit as good and then some. If I hadn't had to drag myself away, I would have helped finish that brew ! Serves me right for volunteering at a beer festival ! 

Can't remember the names of everyone I ran into (all too briefly) but didn't meet anyone I didn't like and it all added to my enjoyment of the event and the weekend. I'll be back next year (with a slightly reduced volunteer load I reckon !)


ps - brought back some bottles of Murray's Whale Ale & Nirvana Pale Ale, Mad Abbot's Dubbel & Tripel and Fusion's Bluebottle, so will ahve a private tasting session tonight with a steak to accompany me !


----------



## dogs01 (9/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Back home (finally) at 10.30am Monday - finished up last night about 8.00pm (packing up unsold beers, taking out garbage bins and traffic duty) and just got into the car and drove. Pulled over to the side of the highway an hour out of Sydney for a few hours sleep. Good to catch up (very briefly) with a number of you blokes. I agreed to work in the Beer and Food matching dinners (had to lug cartons of beer up all those stairs then MC the shows) and expected to be able to drink all afternoon but they had a shortage of volunteers with RSA qualifications so had to work in the bottle shop too to cover their bums. Had a good time anyway. The Newie boys showed they are fine brewers as well as sensational piss heads - only got to taste a few of the brews but not a bad one there ! My first taste of Pumpkin Beer too - would have liked a second (third, fourth .. ) to really asses its merits ! From the smiles on dials you know everyone was having a ball. I'll organise coming up to Newcastle for a weekend sometime in the future and suck more piss with a few of you blokes.
> 
> Got to meet a lot of the brewers too at the Dinners, Geoff White (Blue Tongue), Shawn Sherlock (Murrays), Nick D'Espessis (4 Pines), Neil Whittorn (Matilda Bay) and Scott Douglas (Fusion Brewing) who were all top blokes, very generous with their time and beers ! All in all a great weekend, well worth the travel. I'm prejudiced towards dark beers but Murrays Dark Knight, a 4.5% strength choc porter was the standout commercial beer but the one at Mark's tent on Sunday (Ben's was it ?) was every bit as good and then some. If I hadn't had to drag myself away, I would have helped finish that brew ! Serves me right for volunteering at a beer festival !
> 
> ...





If You are the Guy who MC'd the Saturday Food and Beer Tasting. Many thanks from all the people at Table 7. We all had a great time and a lot of good laughs.
Congrats to the organisers of the weekend it was a great show.
Dogs01


----------



## Pollux (9/11/09)

That would be he.......

You poor bastard, you looked knackered by the time I saw you at the pub that night.....

Oh, and the wife was MOST amused by your method of restraining that yobbo near the front gates.


----------



## cloudy (9/11/09)

Sammus said:


> yeeeeeewww!!!! i cant b bothered reading the last couple page..... but i met a bunchf of peopls from ahb at b and t and it was fcuckin sick'! woooo!!!


yeh, me too sammus. had great day ended up very pissed it was awsome to meet some of you guys and hope to catch up again soon.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/11/09)

> 'Pollux' date='Nov 9 2009, 08:23 PM' post='550068']
> That would be he.......
> 
> You poor bastard, you looked knackered by the time I saw you at the pub that night.....



When I left you I drove to my camp site at the back of the netball courts and was asleep within a few minutes I reckon. We still didn't make that Thai Restaurant, did we !



> Oh, and the wife was MOST amused by your method of restraining that yobbo near the front gates.



MC, bar steward, bottle-o operator, traffic controller AND security ! That yobbo was a total f%"wit - most of the security guys were scared to hold him down, which is why I stepped in - I wasn't going to let him up till the cops got there ! I shouldn't have done it (not my job) but have done it a past life ago and he wasn't going anywhere - trust me !



> If You are the Guy who MC'd the Saturday Food and Beer Tasting. Many thanks from all the people at Table 7. We all had a great time and a lot of good laughs


 Which day you there Dogs, Saturday or Sunday ? (MC'd both). Both lunches went down well and only the loud outside music and the humidity stopped them being great events. All the guests were great and I enjoyed the lunches too !



> ..had great day ended up very pissed it was awsome to meet some of you guys and hope to catch up again soon.


 you, pissed Cloudy ... never have known!  Good to see you in the AHB shirt too. Who was the other bloke in the AHB shirt Saturday .. apologies for forgetting your name.


----------



## cloudy (10/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> When I left you I drove to my camp site at the back of the netball courts and was asleep within a few minutes I reckon. We still didn't make that Thai Restaurant, did we !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh, thought wearing the shirt would be a good way to meet some of you guys and i'm glad i did. the other guy is Andre (BJL), also from Rutherford and we brew together quite a bit. anyway had a great day, gotta give it up to all of you guys that were involved and can't wait till next year. Marks tent was a cracker one of the busier tents hey.

Rick.


----------



## Barley Belly (13/11/09)

I went Sunday

TOP day

Ended up a little worse for wear :icon_drunk: 

Here's my only pic I took

A pic tells a thousand words (she's obviously not a Coopers fan)


----------



## schooey (13/11/09)

Hahahhahahaha... I remember her! She had Coopers plastered across her chest as well... she was a candidate for the photo challenge, but due to our recent RSA education, we judged her as 'showing signs of intoxication'.

She did however come up with the quote of the weekend after trying Pete's APA through the Randall...

"Oooooooooo, tastes like Fat Yak!"

I'm still not sure if Pete was impressed or not... :blink:


----------



## dr K (13/11/09)

"she" appears to be wearing one of the "Sol" , i suspect it was a marketing twist on solitary confinement, condoms that someone told me the communists were giving away, the black rubber twist top gives it away really..


----------

